# July 4th BMQ?



## Rory (26 Mar 2006)

I am supposedly going to be in the July BMQ after I graduate, thats what the people at the recruiting centre had told me. Anyone else going to be in the July BMQ?


----------



## MikeL (26 Mar 2006)

Reserve(where?), or Reg Force(St Jean or Borden).


----------



## Rory (26 Mar 2006)

Woops, sorry bout missing that info. Reg force, they said prolly St.Jean but a slight chance of Borden.


----------



## Kid_Recruit (1 Apr 2006)

Do the reg force do bmq wit reserve because if so i ll b there wit u bro if not then good luck, I'm a GGFG so I'm reserve  peace


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2006)

Kid recruit,
Please check the MSN speak at the door, if you can't be bothered to type correctly then I can't be bothered to let you post here.


----------



## Rory (1 Apr 2006)

Out of curiousity what is a "GGFG"?


----------



## aesop081 (1 Apr 2006)

Rory said:
			
		

> Out of curiousity what is a "GGFG"?



Governor General's foot guards.....

reserve regiment


----------



## Rory (2 Apr 2006)

Thanks aesop.


----------



## s14_zenki (1 May 2006)

alright, just got the call an im being sworn in on june 24th (i live in ontario, mississauga) and BMQ starts July 4th.  Anyone else?

and i'm also wondering, why is there a 2 month period from the time i got the call and the actual BMQ course?  i heard it was held every 2 weeks?  can anyone shine some input on this?  thanks a ton!

oh, i got accepted for Vehicle Tech!


----------



## Mountain19 (1 May 2006)

I got my call on March 30th and leaving for BMQ on June 10th in Borden for a June 12 course. Man i hate waiting around. And the reason for the big gaps in time from phone call to actual date is its the start of the fical year, and the end was the big push to fill everybody in. And i dont even have a swearing in date yet. They said near the end of May. God love the CFRC!!!


----------



## striker (1 May 2006)

i got my call last week... getting sworn in on may 12 and leaving for valcartier may 14... got accepted as vehicle tech too


----------



## s14_zenki (2 May 2006)

hey mountain19, at least you get to leave early.  and your lucky its in borden i guess, unless you don't live in Ontario.  But i'm also excited to train away from home for a good 2 months straight.  i cant wait!


----------



## Mountain19 (2 May 2006)

I live in Edmonton and they are flying me out on the 10TH


----------



## Dave_O (4 May 2006)

Hello everyone, brand new to the site, i'm hitting St jean on the 4th for basic, from ottawa area, i no longer know anyone going to basic and would like to know someone atleast, oh i'm also joining as a Sig Op, so anyone else going into that trade, hi


----------



## govenor_mac (4 May 2006)

My son is in Borden since a month now. He didn't pass the running in the endurance test which was the 4th day of boot camp. He nas been held up in pat platoon and will do 5 weeks of remedial training and start boot camp in July.He hated it ( pat platoon) but now he accepts it as part of his Navy life. He will never give up he says.


----------



## Mountain19 (4 May 2006)

Was your son not fit enough for the fitness? We all should be at this point trying to get ourselves ready for this be it physically or mentally. Some just dont want this, i know i do. I ran my butt off and changed my lifestyle for a start at this career, and i lost 60lbs. Now I am in and cant be prouder and i know i wont screw up!!


----------



## M Perseus (4 May 2006)

Hey,
I'm still waiting to find out when I'm going to sworn in. I'm hoping to go to Shilo in July, joining as Sig Op.
I'm in Mississauga Ontario now, and I'm joining the 709 (Toronto) Comm.


----------



## govenor_mac (5 May 2006)

Yes, my son was fit other than the running. He lost 62 lbs, worked out at the gym regularly.He was under the supervision of a dietician. BUT... the guy is 6'3 and is very big bone structurely. He was 10.5 when he was born so he had a good start. He was not a runner because of his size and he wasn't pushing it as he should have been. He will pay for it now. He is sticking it out though. No pain...no gain is his motto now. LOL .I am so pleased to see how much he has matured since he went there( to Borden).He is a great guy. He worked two years in a Rest home for the elderly doing housekeeping duties and laundry. He was an exceptional worker so I'm sure he will shine through in his duties there.The residents loved him and sure do miss him.Hope you get to know him if you go to Borden.


----------



## Adrenaline (7 May 2006)

Im being sworn in sometime this week.  I should have been sworn in last week already but my recuiter called me that day and told me there was no way they could do it that night.  I was pretty upset after that phone call.  I was lookin forward to finally and officially being sworn into the Canadian Armed Forces.

However, the day after I recieved a call from my recruiter again asking me if I was able to start my BMQ at the end of the month (May 29th to June 29th) at the Meaford Tank Base just down the road.  Now im just waiting to hear back from them for confirmation that i will be included. 

-Adrenaline


----------



## Dave_O (10 May 2006)

So, its a simple questions i put out, Who is going to St. Jean on the 4th?? and what trade are you entering after your done? I'v joined as a Sig Op.

Also curious about the June 3rd swearing in, who else from ottawa is attending? It's with the Chife of The Defense Staff Gen. Hiller, and i'm wondering if anyone has any idea what its going to be like?


----------



## S McPhee (13 Jun 2006)

Looks like I'll be going on July 4th after all.  I'm joining as a NES OP.... can't wait.


----------



## Naish (21 Jun 2006)

Just got off the phone with my recruiter. I'll be going to BMQ July 4th, and getting sworn in/getting my kit tomorrow .

Sig Op, going to Shilo as well.


----------



## M Perseus (24 Jun 2006)

I was finally sworn in Thursday night. I get my kit Monday morning, and I'll be going to Shilo July 4th.


----------



## scmurray (26 Jun 2006)

hey man i will be there july 4 leaving with west jet on the 2


----------



## cadet632 (26 Jun 2006)

I'm at BMQ July 4th, in St-Jean :dontpanic:. After BMQ I hope to become an Combat engineer.


----------



## sleepy (26 Jun 2006)

I arrive at Saint-Jean on the 3rd of July. Reading my joining instructions; the directions say if there is not a surplus of 9 Pte.R at ETA in Montreal, no military transport will be provided and myself and others (assuming below 9 recruits) will have to take a cab. To the point, is there any recruits other than me arriving at Trudeau Airport, Montreal at 1100 hrs on July 3rd? If so we ought to co-ordinate to split the cost of a cab ($90.00 approx.) to Saint Jean if the req. for mil. tran. aren't met. 

P.S Any 291 trade acceptees? It'd be nice to compare notes.

Thanks.


----------



## S McPhee (26 Jun 2006)

There is five of us flying in from Halifax and arriving around 0900 I believe on July 3rd.  I could have sworn we were told there would be a bus there, maybe we will have to wait until 1100 when more people arrive.... not sure.


----------



## sleepy (26 Jun 2006)

Chances sound good that there'll be enough of us. CFRC here in Thunder Bay didn't say anythinig about a bus. Just to read my instructions and not miss my plane.

See you in Montreal.


----------

